# Statistical evaluation of McGrady's defense



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of stats, as I like to judge players on their impact rather than the numbers they put up, but it's always nice to use stats when you have a point to prove. 

http://www.82games.com/playoffs/04HOU7C.HTM

82games.com has compiled information from the playoffs only, and it's no surprise to see that when McGrady is on Dirk (PF) he is holding him to 39% shooting. I also didn't realize he has been playing at the 4 for Houston about 75% of the time he is on the court (they don't count Bowen as a PF). Pretty amazing his offensive production hasn't dropped one bit.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Goes to show just how versatile TMac is. He scores like a maniac, can guard someone like Dirk, handle the ball alot of the time, play 45+ mins a game and still have enough energy to come up with the big plays at the end of the game... he can assist, rebound, steal, block shots... is there anything he can't do?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Goes to show just how versatile TMac is. He scores like a maniac, can guard someone like Dirk, handle the ball alot of the time, play 45+ mins a game and still have enough energy to come up with the big plays at the end of the game... he can assist, rebound, steal, block shots... is there anything he can't do?


If he can lead Houston to a title in spite of Yao this or next year, then I am ready to say he is the best player in the leauge hands down.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> If he can lead Houston to a title in spite of Yao this or next year, then I am ready to say he is the best player in the leauge hands down.


In spite of Yao, what?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'm not a big fan of stats, as I like to judge players on their impact rather than the numbers they put up, but it's always nice to use stats when you have a point to prove.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/playoffs/04HOU7C.HTM
> 
> 82games.com has compiled information from the playoffs only, and it's no surprise to see that when McGrady is on Dirk (PF) he* is holding him to 39% shooting.* I also didn't realize he has been playing at the 4 for Houston about 75% of the time he is on the court (they don't count Bowen as a PF). Pretty amazing his offensive production hasn't dropped one bit.


Wait...I thought it was Bowen who was shutting down Dirk in the 1st 2 games? Which is it? Fact is, Dirk is in an unbelieveable funk right now, probably the worst since his rookie seasons. I count about 8 shots he missed last night that he almost always makes. Its amazing that the Mavs have a shot to win this series with his subpar play thus far.


----------



## murphlee (May 6, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Wait...I thought it was Bowen who was shutting down Dirk in the 1st 2 games? Which is it? Fact is, Dirk is in an unbelieveable funk right now, probably the worst since his rookie seasons. I count about 8 shots he missed last night that he almost always makes. Its amazing that the Mavs have a shot to win this series with his subpar play thus far.



I like your signature. 
But Big Yao & T-Mac will be the winner. Rockets morale is higher than Mavs, and T-MAC is Mr. clutch, how about another 13 points in 33 sec.? :biggrin:


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

murphlee said:


> I like your signature.
> But Big Yao & T-Mac will be the winner. Rockets morale is higher than Mavs, and T-MAC is Mr. clutch, how about another 13 points in 33 sec.? :biggrin:


Or maybe they can combine to miss 9 more free throws in the 4th quarter :biggrin:


----------



## murphlee (May 6, 2005)

Haaa...
Who knows, just let Game 7 gives the answer. 
I bet Big Yao will get a double-double with winning the game.

:brokenhea


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My favorite sight of T-Mac last night was during the last minute+ of the game, smiling ear to ear, standing next to Yao on the sideline, cheering on his team mates!

I want to see some more "scrub time" in game seven, too. I actually believe it will be a war, though. The team that comes out and really wants it will win it. :naughty: <<<== Matumbo after that awesome block last night...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> In spite of Yao, what?


Yes, in spite of Yao's inconsistency, ineffectiveness, and softness.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Chaos said:


> Or maybe they can combine to miss 9 more free throws in the 4th quarter :biggrin:


Yup, as a Dallas columnist recently wrote, for the Mavericks, it's better to be lucky than good.

Lucky is having such good shooters flukishly miss those shots, lucky is having a horrendous three point shooter like Stackhouse swish shot after shot in games 3-5.

Will Dallas be lucky again in Game 7? Or will their complimentary players play back *down* to their ability and require Nowitzki to actually accomplish something against McGrady's defense?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Wait...I thought it was Bowen who was shutting down Dirk in the 1st 2 games? Which is it? Fact is, Dirk is in an unbelieveable funk right now, probably the worst since his rookie seasons. I count about 8 shots he missed last night that he almost always makes. Its amazing that the Mavs have a shot to win this series with his subpar play thus far.


Give me a break. So called superstars don't go in funks IN THE PLAYOFFS for 6 straight games! Not even in the regular season.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I remember reading an article in some mag at the beginning of the season, that Nash's absence was going to be a big factor for Dirk... they've been close buddies since they came to the Mavs, the bond especially close as they both came from overseas... Maybe Dirk is just missing his old backcourt pal, who knows... as good as Terry is playing now, I'm sure the understanding and teamwork and coordination between Dirk and Nash was more fluid than Dirk with Terry.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Yup, as a Dallas columnist recently wrote, for the Mavericks, it's better to be lucky than good.
> 
> Lucky is having such good shooters flukishly miss those shots, lucky is having a horrendous three point shooter like Stackhouse swish shot after shot in games 3-5.
> 
> Will Dallas be lucky again in Game 7? Or will their complimentary players play back *down* to their ability and require Nowitzki to actually accomplish something against McGrady's defense?


Stackhouse isn't a horrendous 3 pt shooter, not any worse than Sura is. Anyone will hit those if you are left open.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Or maybe they can combine to miss 9 more free throws in the 4th quarter :biggrin:


So what will Mavs/Dirk be if they are eliminated by "Chokers"? The biggest choker of all chokers? :biggrin:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Stackhouse isn't a horrendous 3 pt shooter, not any worse than Sura is. Anyone will hit those if you are left open.


Shaq can't, I put my money on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Raxel said:


> Shaq can't, I put my money on this one. :biggrin:


He hit a bank shot at the buzzer once. SHAQ=CLUTCH!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Stackhouse isn't a horrendous 3 pt shooter, not any worse than Sura is.


*Jerry Stackhouse:* 26.7% 3PT
*Bobby Sura:* 35.6% 3PT

I would say a near 10% difference is a huge difference. 35.6% is better than average. 26.7% is well below average.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Yes, in spite of Yao's inconsistency, ineffectiveness, and softness.


*By Ric Bucher 
ESPN The Magazine*

*"Van Gundy is putting a huge defensive burden on Yao because he willingly does whatever is asked of him. The strategy did result in 51 wins this season. Just because most big men aren't willing to do what Yao does isn't reason not to have him do it. But it's also no reason to blame Yao for the consequences, either."*

In fact, Yao only has one bad game in the playoff series and nobody is 100%.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *By Ric Bucher
> ESPN The Magazine*
> 
> *"Van Gundy is putting a huge defensive burden on Yao because he willingly does whatever is asked of him. The strategy did result in 51 wins this season. Just because most big men aren't willing to do what Yao does isn't reason not to have him do it. But it's also no reason to blame Yao for the consequences, either."*
> ...


 :whoknows:Still in spite.​


----------

